# Do I need a new Cabinet?



## Vladimir (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello Guys,

There is one question which is bugging me. I am thinking of buying a new cabinet for my PC - *Cooler Master CM690-III* with side window. But now I am thinking; whether I need it or not? I mean I opened my current cabinet(Zebronics Bijli-1) today & thought that this may be enough for my rig considering cooling. My config. is as follows :
 i5-2400 @3.1Ghz
 Intel DH67BL
 4GB RAM
 Corsair TX650
 HDD - 500GB Segate & 3TB WD both SATA 6.0Gbps,7200rpm
 Graphics Card : ASUS GTX560Ti-Direct CU-II
Please tell me whether to go for new cabbie or not.
Also ; anyone know the report/performance of *Circle Black Hawk Cabinet?* I couldn't find anything on net.
Some pics of my cabinet :


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 14, 2013)

That's the question whose answer you'll need to find out yourself. If the temperatures are fine on load and everything is all good, why change? 

I've reviewed the CM 690 III, and its a very strong case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 14, 2013)

> Your current cabinet is enough.

> The high temperaturs is due to the dark cloud right to the cpu. Oh wait, that's the psu cable bundle! You need some serious cable management. Read online tutorials bro.


----------

